# What to Preach at College Chapel Service?



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 11, 2011)

Yesterday, I was invited by Brewton-Parker College (a Baptist school) to preach at their chapel service next Tuesday. 

I would consider this short notice to say the least. But that aside, what text would you recommend I preach to a college? And why? 

I'm at a loss as to where to start and your help is appreciated.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 11, 2011)

Joshua said:


> The validity, necessity, and obligatory nature of applying the covenant sign to the children of professing believers.



I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Yesterday, I was invited by Brewton-Parker College (a Baptist school) to preach at their chapel service next Tuesday.
> 
> I would consider this short notice to say the least. But that aside, what text would you recommend I preach to a college? And why?
> 
> I'm at a loss as to where to start and your help is appreciated.


 
I heard a pastor once say that when you did not know what to preach, simply preach the cross. The cross is applicable to all people in all situations.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 11, 2011)

Recycle an old favorite. Give them something tested and proven. College students need pretty much the some stuff as anyone else. Maybe adjust your application examples a bit to fit their situation.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 11, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I heard a pastor once say that when you did not know what to preach, simply preach the cross.



Is there a text that you would suggest?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

I recently used Romans 5.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 11, 2011)

From my limited experience, Baptist college chapel speakers tend to hit the same topics a lot:

1. Surrender your life to Christ
2. Surrender to full time Christian service
3. Combine 1 and 2, especially on missions week
4. Say no to sex and drugs
5. Read your Bible, pray every day, and you'll grow, grow, grow. 
6. The 27 things you need to do to be a good Christian.

So, basically, anything that lifts up Christ and his good work for us may be a breath of fresh air to overworked, performance-oriented, often legalistic Christian college students.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 11, 2011)

Psalm 125:1,2.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 11, 2011)

I know Brewton-Parker has expanded some since we left---what's the ratio of traditional to non-traditional there? I don't know if that would impact what you choose, though.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 11, 2011)

Boliver's suggestion is a great one. You could also preach specfically on the doctrine of justification because that will be so contrary to what many college students have ever heard (see Charlie's post above). The opening verses of Romans 4 are a great passage on this.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 11, 2011)

Ecclesiastes 12:12


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 11, 2011)

Luke 7:36-50 made me cry today. It gets my vote.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 11, 2011)

I spoke two weeks ago at Providence Christian College in Pasadena, CA. Here's my manuscript. Prick their hearts and point them to Jesus. 



> Luke 14:25-33
> The Cost of Discipleship
> 
> Have you thought about why you are here? Why did you choose to come to Providence as opposed to another Christian college or a secular university? What should be the ultimate goal as a student of Providence? What does the Lord Jesus want from you as a student?
> ...


----------

